# Swan-ganz cath with rt/lt heart catherization



## finnypo (Oct 8, 2012)

When would u code for a swan-ganz catheter CPt code 93503 be coded during a rt/lt heart cath procedure(93460)? You do not code this with this procedure always for. Pressure monitoring. Please advise. Also do we still code for a selective renal angiography during a cardiac cath?


----------



## jewlz0879 (Oct 8, 2012)

I've never billed 93503 with 93460 but in checking CCI, you'll need a modifier on 93505. The only time I do bill these is when patient's in hospital and they want a swanz-ganz for monitoring flow; usually done at bedside. No 51 modifier. 

Yes, if a selective renal angio was done then look at 36251-36254; these codes include the cath placement and angio. If a non-selective was done then use G0275 for renals or G0278 for iliacs. 

HTH


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 8, 2012)

jewlz0879 said:


> I've never billed 93503 with 93460 but in checking CCI, you'll need a modifier on 93505. The only time I do bill these is when patient's in hospital and they want a swanz-ganz for monitoring flow; usually done at bedside. No 51 modifier.
> 
> Yes, if a selective renal angio was done then look at 36251-36254; these codes include the cath placement and angio. If a non-selective was done then use G0275 for renals or G0278 for iliacs.
> 
> HTH



The only time I have coded 93503 is when a swan has been placed for pressure monitoring prior to the patient going to the ICU.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

